# Rather loud Humming using Yamaha APX-5A



## Erich Walther (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a Yamaha APX-5A that hums rather loudly when plugged into my amp. 

When I touch the saddle or jack the humming stops. 

Before i replace the Piezo pickup, i thought i'd ask if anyone has run into this and figured out a solution that doesn't involve replacing the pickup? 

I am leaning towards a grounding issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think you are correct. If you have a basic electronics multimeter, you can test all of the guitar circuit connections for continuity.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Erich Walther (Jul 27, 2013)

greco said:


> I think you are correct. If you have a basic electronics multimeter, you can test all of the guitar circuit connections for continuity.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Thanks.. I got a big ol' fancy multimeter from an electrician course i took years ago... Guess i'll dig it out and try to remember how it works.. lol!


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

lol.. ugh.. turned out to be the piezo afterall... I got in touch with Schatten Pickups, http://schattendesign.com/index.htm And they are able to make me a custom piezo with the proper mini plug connector for around $100. Which isn't bad. So we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Got the new pickup, and a Tusq saddle blank, installed it and intonated the saddle, and WOW! It's was the first time i've used Tusq, but I think i'm done using bone. The Tusq saddle gave this little Yamaha SO much more detail in sound. Really Bassy lows, and really clear highs. My customer was stunned when I got him to try it out. I'm totally sold on Tusq. It sounded so good, the next monday he brought me his other TWO acoustics, and wants me to install preamp systems and pickups in them as well! I've never had a single product bring in so much return business as this one little Tusq saddle.


----------

